# How to treat staghorn algae??



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

What is the best way to get rid of staghorn and prevent it from coming back? Thanks guys.


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

Trim it off to get rid of it. IME staghorn is a sign of a dirty tank. Could you be overfeeding or is your filter getting dirty?

Rick


----------



## Neo_sporin (Nov 10, 2006)

check for ammonia as well. weird algae can grow when there's traces of it in your tank. speaking from experience.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

the excel treatment works, but i would also increase your co2. what is your dosing, lighting, etc?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

just remove them off, also check for plants like moss and riccia, you will see small portion of them on those plants. Then Increase co2


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

oblongshrimp said:


> What is the best way to get rid of staghorn and prevent it from coming back? Thanks guys.


a blowtorch :hihi:


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

It seems to die off on it's own, IME, over time.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

the tank is a 120gal tank, with pressurized CO2 (not sure of the levels but its not high enough and I am working on it), 2x175w MH lights on for 10hrs a day (was 12), still havn't gotten a completely stable dosing schedule. Yes my filter was FILTHY and I have since changed it so hopefully it will start to go away. I pulled all my plants out and removed as much of it as possible mainly by removing the leaves that had the staghorn on it.


----------

